# Denver EMS



## james (Apr 20, 2008)

I am moving to Denver soon does any one know of any Villi sevice there? If so can you give me some info on them? How hard is it to get a state cert I am NREMTB.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 21, 2008)

The closest volli service I know of to the Denver area is Highland Rescue. Google them. To my knowledge all of the other volli services are outside the metro area, in the mountains and on the plains.


----------



## Eydawn (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you looking specifically for a volunteer EMS position? Or are you a firefighter? Both? How far are you willing to drive to play the jolly volley? Why don't you look into part time paid instead, if you're moving to Denver proper?

If you are an EMT-B looking to work as a volunteer only, then Northglenn Ambulance is one good option for you. Northglenn is on the north end of Denver. They always have volunteer positions open. 

http://www.northglennambulance.com/

If you are interested in working for pay, there's Denver Health, Rural Metro, AMR, Pridemark, Northglenn, Capitol City... I can get you information about many of these if you're interested. Shoot me a PM. If you're looking to move a bit more northern Colorado, there's Weld County, Thompson Valley EMS, Poudre Valley Hospital (PVH), and a host of volley types up here. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## james (Apr 22, 2008)

I am being stationed there as a US Army recuiter, dont hold that agenst me lol. So I will not be able to do part time paid EMS, I am stuck to the denver area. so any and all info will help a lot. 

thanks


----------



## eggshen (Apr 22, 2008)

State cert is cake with your NR. Just fill out the app. and give it to the state and Bob's your uncle, you have a state cert in a few weeks.

Egg


----------



## Eydawn (Apr 23, 2008)

Then Northglenn Ambulance is your best bet. See link above. 

Welcome to Denver!

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## mikie (Apr 23, 2008)

Eydawn said:


> Then Northglenn Ambulance is your best bet. See link above.
> 
> Welcome to Denver!
> 
> ...



I see on their website it says EMT-B IV
-what is the IV, does that mean they can start IVs or is it the Roman numeral #4? 

Thanks (probably a stupid question)


----------



## eggshen (Apr 23, 2008)

Northglenn is just ourside of Denver, they also runs some overflow calls in Denver as well. No idea what their call volume is like. I am aquainted with one of their administrators, if you have any questions about the outfit I'm sure I can sort them out for you.

Egg


----------



## james (Apr 24, 2008)

EMTB IV just means you can give an IV. I just found out that I will not be in Dever I will be in Greeley and I found a volli sevice there, and a reserve TEMS team I am going to look into. I have always wanted to get into TEMS.

thanks for all your help


----------

